

Chinese eugenics - allenwlee
http://edge.org/response-detail/23838

======
dragonbonheur
Paranoid. There are more chances of the one child policy being canceled than
any eugenics program being completed any time soon.

Another reason that this is paranoid is that under the current circumstances
there's a significantly higher chance that the United States and Europe will
crumble on their own than being attacked by eugenically enhanced Chinese
soldiers.

Third, the interest that the Chinese show for gene sequencing are only a
symptom of the greater Asian traditions of match-making and ultimately disease
prevention (just as everyone else is interested in preventing genetically
transmissible diseases).

Fourth, people like her: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2XAWcs7HbM>

------
stcredzero
China's one child policy has had debatable effect and a number of unintended
side effects. If China wants smart people to reproduce more, then skewing the
population towards a male majority is only going to work through repression of
large numbers of men who no longer have hopes of reproducing.

~~~
PeterisP
The traditional solution to large numbers of young men without mates is not
repression (that hardly works, they'll rather run revolutions) - it's simply
to pack them in colorful uniforms and march them to the neighboring tribe to
look for mates and loot or die trying, both options "solve" the problem.

~~~
stcredzero
_> The traditional solution to large numbers of young men without mates is not
repression_

Compulsory military service is often defacto slavery. It's an even more
insidious form of repression. And if the populace is manipulated into wanting
to go to war, that's worse.

------
benwerd
Totally chilling, both with respect to the Chinese policy and this response to
it. Our values should be optimized for freedom, democracy and diversity.

